# Im so dumb (yeast)



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

So I bought active dry yeast. Can i use this at all to feed my isopods and springtails or did I just mess up? Also im totally dumb and once i get this yeast active how do i continue to grow it.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I use the active yeast to feed my springtails. Just sprinkle on top layer of your culture and mist to activate it. Be careful not to add too much yeast.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't try growing your own yeast. Go to Costco and you can get a large, two lb. bag for only about $4.00.
Bakers yeast for the springtails. High quality fish foods for the dwarf whites. There are a lot of different foods that will work well for isopods, but I have noticed that they are more active and seem to grow and reproduce very well with high quality fish flakes. I like Ocean Nutrition Formula One. I will also rotate other feeds but I'm feeding fish flake at least weekly. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64919-great-isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Don't try growing your own yeast. Go to Costco and you can get a large, two lb. bag for only about $4.00.
> Bakers yeast for the springtails. High quality fish foods for the dwarf whites. There are a lot of different foods that will work well for isopods, but I have noticed that they are more active and seem to grow and reproduce very well with high quality fish flakes. I like Ocean Nutrition Formula One. I will also rotate other feeds but I'm feeding fish flake at least weekly. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64919-great-isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html


I was just there at Costco, Doug, and I could only find the dry active yeast. Is that the same? I get both of those products confused


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Colleen53 said:


> I was just there at Costco, Doug, and I could only find the dry active yeast. Is that the same? I get both of those products confused


Same thing. Dry active yeast. Active Bakers yeast. Bread yeast. Red Star. Fleischmann's. It's all good. 
This is the really cheap one from Costco. It's 2 lbs., about 4 bucks and measures 4.5" x 5.5" x 3" thick. Red Star Active Dry Yeast.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep, that's it!! Darn, I was looking for brewers yeast . And this is what you suggest, Doug for isopods? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Colleen53 said:


> Yep, that's it!! Darn, I was looking for brewers yeast . And this is what you suggest, Doug for isopods? Thanks for the info.


No, I use yeast for springtails, and high quality fish food flake and a plethora of other things for Isopods.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

One of the things that limits growth of isopods is access to calcium. Most of the substrates used for thier cultures are lacking in calcium. Good quality fish foods have calcium as well as protein which is why the isopods grow well on it. 


Ed


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> No, I use yeast for springtails, and high quality fish food flake and a plethora of other things for Isopods.


Thanks Doug. I'll get this right one of these days!! In the meantime, I use fish flakes for my springtails and they love it!! I will experiment with the yeast in a few of my cultures and see what happens


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Springtails do love fish flake. They may even produce better on it, BUT there is a potential for mite infestation.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Exactly the reason I stopped using fish flakes for springtails... I had one too many outbreaks resulting in the loss of the culture. 

Ed


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Adven2er said:


> I use the active yeast to feed my springtails. Just sprinkle on top layer of your culture and mist to activate it. Be careful not to add too much yeast.


I second the caution about adding too much yeast. Remember that as active / bakers yeast grows and reproduces, it is generating CO2. If you have too much and it is growing making CO2, the CO2 can build up and can toast your culture.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

This may be another "dumb" yeast question 

I notice some people say they feed "nutritional" yeast. I've always assumed that to be dry active yeast as well. Is that correct?


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i could be wrong, but i think nutritional yeast is synonymous with brewers yeast, because a lot of health stores sell it. I guess people mix it in their cereal and stuff to add protein and b vitamins to their diet.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

davecalk said:


> I second the caution about adding too much yeast. Remember that as active / bakers yeast grows and reproduces, it is generating CO2. If you have too much and it is growing making CO2, the CO2 can build up and can toast your culture.


Actually anything added to the culture can increase CO2 levels as even bacterial growth on any food added to the culture will increase CO2.. The yeast has to have a fermentable food source before it will produce CO2. 

Most of the soil springtails can tolerate relatively high levels of CO2 as the rate of oxygen penetration into soil is low. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

gary1218 said:


> This may be another "dumb" yeast question
> 
> I notice some people say they feed "nutritional" yeast. I've always assumed that to be dry active yeast as well. Is that correct?


It depends on the person. Nutritional yeast is a "better" tasting yeast but like brewer's yeast it isn't live. Dry active yeast is alive and I get better springtail growth when I use it. 

Ed


----------

